# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ook verloskunde IJsselmeerziekenhuizen dicht - NU.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=uXW_r-033-AJ&imgurl=www.nrcnext.nl/multimedia/archive/00087/ziekenhuis_87039p.jpg width=80 height=52 alt="" border=1>
nrc.next
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Ook verloskunde IJsselmeerziekenhuizen dicht*
*NU.nl - 2 uur geleden*
LELYSTAD - Na de operatiekamers sluit nu ook de afdeling verloskunde van de IJsselmeerziekenhuizen in Lelystad en Emmeloord de deuren. Dat maakte bestuursvoorzitter Gersji Rodrigues Pereira donderdag bekend tijdens een persconferentie in Lelystad. *...*
Lokale politiek zegt vertrouwen op in ziekenhuis De Telegraaf
Verloskamers gesloten in IJsselmeerziekenhuizen Nieuws.nl
Blog.nl - Stentor - Mister Sandman - Trouw
*alle 138 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

